# Retractable leashes



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering why people use them. In all my years of dog ownership, I have never understood the benefit--only the dangers (tangling, dog running into street, etc.).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I won't use retractable leashes. One of my pet peeves is dog owners who use them and have no control over their dogs. I have been jumped on, had leashes wrapped around my legs, etc. by dogs on retractables.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> *I was wondering why people use them*. In all my years of dog ownership, I have never understood the benefit--only the dangers (tangling, dog running into street, etc.).


Sure beats me. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Tons of people in my apartment complex use them. I'm always paranoid when I'm taking Bailey out that a bigger dog is going to come bounding around the corner at us. A few weeks ago as Bailey and I were just heading out of our building, I saw a huge dog coming in the door with his owner. He was on a leash but a retractable one so the dog was running toward Bailey and the owner was still several feet behind. I immediately picked up Bailey to get him away from this dog...when the owner finally caught up, she gave me a weird look like she was wondering why I had picked up Bailey. So I quickly said, "Oh he's not always good with other dogs" (although that's not really true)...she laughed and said "It's okay, neither is he."  Ummm OKAY...so you have this 90 pound dog on a retractable leash that you cannot control and you know there's a chance he may have issues with other dogs he runs in to. :w00t: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I use one, especially if Bella and I are in the yard (sometimes she's leashed and sometimes she's not). It gives her plenty of distance to have some "private room" to go potty. I will say that we've been using it when we are out and about and I'm really not loving it. As mentioned, it becomes a big pain with tangling trying to keep her at shorter distances etc.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We use one (two!) with the boys. I like it because it doesn't dangle on the ground when they are close (slack takes up) and lets one of them walk away (to find that perfect place to whiz) without me having to move the other one. It's also handy when one gets done before the other, he can run up the porch stairs and wait by the door. I also don't have to go out in the grass and follow them around, I can stay on the sidewalk.

I end up looking like a fool, in-between two dogs with my arm stretched out while they are sniffing around! 

It's just like anything else I suppose, needs to be used responsibly. I like that I can reel them in relatively easy when I see somehting approaching, lock the leash and keep them at my side, or unlock it and give them some leeway.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use them and know what the lock button is for and we use recall which for my kiddos is not at 100% and why they will always be on a leash. I also pay attention to our surroundings and watch for other people and dogs. I like letting the boys have a bit more freedom to explore sometimes. These leashes are fine if you understand how to use them, the frustrating thing is owners who let their dogs run around like they are off leash to accost other people and dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't use a retractable and don't think I ever would here in the city. Too many hazards of people and other dogs and I do think they can be dangerous if wrapped around their or our feet, etc. but I was just saying to Jim yesterday that I wondered if I should get one for HH if the fence in the yard at the big house isn't Maltese proof enough so he could have more room to road than his short leash. Not really sure if I want to buy it just for that.:blink:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I don't use a retractable and don't think I ever would here in the city. Too many hazards of people and other dogs and I do think they can be dangerous if wrapped around their or our feet, etc. but I was just saying to Jim yesterday that I wondered if I should get one for HH if the fence in the yard at the big house isn't Maltese proof enough so he could have more room to road than his short leash. Not really sure if I want to buy it just for that.:blink:


 
I'll let you borrow one of mine Sue! No need to buy one. And I totally get not using one in the city, remember where I am, in my yard or my cul-de-sac (since Dusty won't go out of it...)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, I have a couple of them, I'll bring them with me if you want.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like them. But they should be used properly. We have park/open grassy areas along the seawall walk. Getting there I use the tightest setting and lock. Once at the park I release and Lola takes off like the wind. Flying in all directions. She loves it, and with it retracting it doesn't get caught and if anything concerns me it is easy to instantly lock and pull her in.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to admit that I have one- bought it way before Obi was here. However, I never use it as "retractable" though! I always keep it a set length and put it on "lock" when I take him into the backyard for potty time. The only thing I really like about it is that when it's sitting on the credenza near the door, it's not a long tangled mess. Personally, I use a regular lead for walks. Good to read other people's experiences with them!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, ladies, for sharing the good and the bad about retractables


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Using retractables when trying to train a dog only teaches them to pull - I pull, I go farther - instead of walk nicely on a leash. The other problem with retractables is the danger of having them wrap around you or the dog and the cuts most of them would cause because of the cord. There was a pet parent in one of our obedience classes who had stitches because a retractable lease went tight across his leg. Needless to say he hung up the retractable and went to a standard leash.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like them for having the dog out in my own yard, but never for walking...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have used them for many years and do so for both of mine, but only after proper leash training with training collar & lead. I usually walk with one in each hand so I can control both quickly.

I find that I get less tangling because they don't hang down for them to trip over and they have both learned where the end of the leash is, so no pulling. I am careful to keep an eye on what's going on around me and can gather them in quickly & lock if necessary. If you use one, do keep a good grip on them. If dropped they can scare the heck out of your dog!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I only use mine when I only have Archie with me...like when we go to a park or the beach.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been using them for the past 20 years or so. They are great when I'm in a place I don't want them to be totally loose, but to have some freedom to run and smell all the good stuff. I wouldn't use it at a street festival or other crowded place.

And they do come with different lengths, and spring tensions. My Aussie had a 15' lead, and was heavy enough to stop a 60# dog. Spookie couldn't even move with that.

I'd say you just have to use your head as to how and where you might use one.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

When I got Louie he came with a retractable leash. The very first time I used it I noticed he pulled a lot but didn't think anything of it. Then a couple days later I used it as a quick tie out attaching it to a tree. It took him about 1 minute to chew through the cord and be loose. I did get him another one that we were using for walks but once again he pulled nonstop. I didn't think much of it until I read some replies on here about pulling. Thats when I realized he doesn't pull nearly as much on a regular leash as he does on a retractable. He also manged to wrap around my legs once late at night on a walk and I took a bad fall. Someone called the cops because they thought I was drunk. I was walking along bleeding when a cop pulled up and started asking me questions. I explained what had happened but he still insisted on giving us a ride home. I was rather mad that he took this approach but know better than try and argue with a cop. I was stone sober and felt he should just check to see if everything was ok and go on his way. But he felt the need to make both Louie and I go for a ride home, very embarrassing and I hope no one saw this. It really made me mad that he was being such a jerk about a minor accident and skinned knee. I could understand if I smelled like I'd been drinking or was slurring but I was 100% sober and so was Louie.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

When is an appropriate age to start teaching them to walk on a leash?


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

I took Lucky and Lacy out this evening but it didnt go as well as planned. Whats yalls opionion on this: I take them both out now on seperate leashes to potty. Im ringing the little bells hanging on the door saying lets go potty, lets go potty and then let them walk out the door instead of me holding them and carrying them out. Im hoping they will learn to try to ring the bells themselves soon. I bought one of those leashes from Walmart that you can attach two dogs on. We used that for the first time this evening but im not sure if its too soon for it. They kept getting tangled up and then one would try to stop to smell the road and then the other would tackle and start rolling around in the middle of the street. Should i teach them to walk on seperate leashes for now? They love to do everything together. They sleep on each other and wanna share the same food bowls even when i have two sitting there. I just want the training to go as smoothly as possible. Thanks yall!!

Kim


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was actually tempted to buy one. I know that the big risk in areas with woods is hawks and I am petrified of that, so I thought of getting one so that I'd have her on a leash while she is in the yard. That way she can still run around but I can be attached to her. Is that pointless??


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

italianna82 said:


> I was actually tempted to buy one. I know that the big risk in areas with woods is hawks and I am petrified of that, so I thought of getting one so that I'd have her on a leash while she is in the yard. That way she can still run around but I can be attached to her. Is that pointless??


I don't think a leash of any sort is going to stop a determined hawk; if you do want to keep her attached but give her more running around room, I'd suggest a long "training lead" like the type used to train a recall in obedience. They come in 15, 20 or 30 foot lengths and are great to let your fluff run while you hold the other end. I use a 30' one when we're on vacation and they have lots of open space to run in so they can explore and yet stay safe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> I don't think a leash of any sort is going to stop a determined hawk; if you do want to keep her attached but give her more running around room, I'd suggest a long "training lead" like the type used to train a recall in obedience. They come in 15, 20 or 30 foot lengths and are great to let your fluff run while you hold the other end. I use a 30' one when we're on vacation and they have lots of open space to run in so they can explore and yet stay safe.


:thumbsup: I agree.


----------

